# Dakota Illness Update 4/10/09



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 2, 2009)

We aren't sure what is wrong but Kota has a sinus thing going on. Horses don't normally get snotty noses...... and I am terrified it's a disease called Strangles.. they actually get pus pockets/abcesses that burst in their head and neck. He's had his shots for it but they are not 100% effective and he's in a barn of racers and studs.... a high risk situationfor this (I didn't know that before)..... 

Anyhow, he's eating and all but I'm worried sick.... :cry2

If it is strangles, he can't have antibiotics cause it makes bast**d abcesses all over the body.... (that's what they are actually called)..... and it can be deadly.

We have to let it run its course...... we can't bring him home until we know for sure..... the vet is aware and keeping tabs.... he might need some tests..... I've been driving about 30 min across the county one way to get to him and check him at least once and sometimes twice a day. The stable manager is really good and watching him but he's my boy..... :cry1:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 2, 2009)

When I went to visit a vet's office for my equine class, I saw a horse there with something called "pigeons disease" or something like that....and it was puss pockets. The horse was very sick. Is Strangles and the "pigeons" thing the same thing?

I am very sorry . I do hope he gets better. I thought your horses lived with you, for some reason.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh NO!!! He will definitely be in my thoughts. Can you share some photos of him with us in this thread?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, wow, Amy that's a similar thing but it attacks their chest if I am right. Still, it's puss pockets...... it's also called False Strangles or Dryland Strangles...... It's caused by a different bacteria. Strangles is a strep virus from what I do know.

Yes, my horses normally live across the road from me in my SIL's barn. Kota is at a barn being ridden for us...... he needed some training and this guy is just WONDERFUL with horses. Kota was afraid of loading in a trailer.... that's how I got hurt - loading him to go to this guy. Then, we went over to take him to the fairgrounds and he hesitated and didn't want to go in....... fussed, and froze at the door to the trailer........ 

Five minutes later (I AM NOT JOKING!) he was walking into the trailer on his own.... I don't know how this guy does it..... honestly I watched and I saw nothing out of the ordinary, but amazingly the horses react to him. Everyone who has had a horse with him calls him "The Horse Whisperer".... it's awesome!

These aren't the best pics...... he tends to move whenever I try to get his picture LOL!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 3, 2009)

How's Dakota doing today? I'll be keeping him in my thoughts.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 3, 2009)

hope he is getting better, we will be thinking of him. He is beautiful


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 3, 2009)

He is such a beautiful horse. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 3, 2009)

ray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone :hug:

I didn't get to go see him today since we were gone from 8 a.m. to 11 pm.... we had a thing in Indianapolis we spent the day at - Hoosier Horse Fair and Expo. Lexi has waited all year for it (we go each year and she can't wait from one to the other) because Stacey Westfall was there..... we got to actually meet her and talk to her a couple of times.. Lexi learned some cool things from her clinic also....... 

However, we did see our trainer guy and his wife today at the HHFE. I asked how Kota was and he said "he was alive this morning....." his normal comment for any of them! and then he added "His feed tub was completely empty" which is a good thing. He's a man of few words... but I didn't want to push the whole snotty nose issue since we were all eating lunch together..... I know that if he was really bad, the vet would be called in an instant...... 

We'll go see him tomorrow morning..... and pray that it's no worse. 

I've read some things and apparently it could be equine flu.... which isn't nearly as bad. He's been vaccinated for that as well..... but again it's not 100% effective.

Thank you all again..... I'll let you know tomorrow what we find out.

ETA: If you've never seen Stacey- check this out..... she rides with no bridle or saddle and she does reining (really fast movements/stops/slides/spins).... she's awesome! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-7v8Ck1crg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-7v8Ck1crg[/ame]


----------



## Saffy (Apr 4, 2009)

He's utterly gorgeous !


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 4, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that Kota isn't doing well (or at least has a snotty nose). I don't know much about horses, so I don't have any helpful words for you. Well, aside from wishing your handsome, chestnut boy gets better soon!

:clover:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I think we're going to go over and check on him in just awhile.

Kota is such a character at times..... he's the one that will come up and hug you but if he's sleepy and you rub his face or scratch his mane..... he'll fall asleep with you TRYING to hold his head.... horse heads are VERY heavy LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 4, 2009)

I was reading back over what you said about the trainer, and the first thought that popped into my head was "horse whisperer". I saw that people call them that already, but a lot of people don't believe that they exist. Personally, I do. I bet you were trying to tug your hair out trying to teach Kota that it was OK to go into the trailer! The "horse whisperer" did it in minutes! They make everything look so easy!


----------



## firebird96ta (Apr 4, 2009)

Sending good thoughts to Kota. He's a handsome boy!

Snotty noses aren't that uncommon, depending on the amount of discharge. If it's a light amount and he's behaving/eating normally, it might not be anything to worry about (but us good horse mom's worry anyway, lol). Good on you for talking to the vet. Did you happen to switch hay recently? My boys get snotty when we get a load of hay that isn't as good or has a larger amount of timothy. Dust content, and all that.

Can I ask about your trainer? I might be looking for someone to put a refresher course on an App and a Belgian, and I'm only a couple hours from Indy. Feel free to email me so we don't clutter the thread


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 4, 2009)

He DOES! and we ran into the girl who introduced me to him at the horse fair yesterday and I said "GUESS where Kota is!!??" and she said "DON'S?!?!"


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 4, 2009)

Improvement! Kota ate all of his breakfast, was nibbling on hay and took a couple of treats when we got to the barn. No swelling so it's likely not strangles.... probably just a cold/sinus infection. He is shedding like a fool and we brushed him out, took him outside and messed around with him, then let him graze for a bit on the grass. His nose was a little snotty but nothing like it was the other day. He enjoyed the sunshine, warm tempsand attention...... 

It's supposed to get cold and snow this week. I hope it doesn't make him sick again! 

I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## Leaf (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm glad to hear theres some improvement!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks! The dog is doing great BTW..... she loves those treat things!

We went back to the Horse Fair tonight and watched hubby's cuz again in the second half of the Ranch Rodeo contest. It is fun! The first half was last night..... I'm exhausted...... 

Tomorrow we have to clean stalls, clean house, and go see Kota again.....


----------



## myheart (Apr 5, 2009)

It is so good to hear that Kota is feeling better. Maybe he just missed you, and thought that if he looked a bit sick, he would get to see you more often... Such a smart little guy... 

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 5, 2009)

Or Maybe he thought he'd get some of his nummy Apple treats LOL! 

Lexi got this photo yesterday I think it was..... he's feeling better but still looks kinda rough. He was watching the babies outside... he loves those babies!


----------



## myheart (Apr 5, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Or Maybe he thought he'd get some of his nummy Apple treats LOL!
> 
> Lexi got this photo yesterday I think it was..... he's feeling better but still looks kinda rough. He was watching the babies outside... he loves those babies!


Awe, what a tender guy he is....! Kota is just a big love, isn't he? Wish I could have a big lovey, tender, drooley guy like Kota... But, I'm sure the neighbors wouldn't like to find that I have a horse parked in my garage. LOL


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, he is...... and I call him BUG all the time. People look at me funny when I do that....... like Don looked at me weird the first couple of times.... then I think he realized it's my nickname for him.

He's always been a big lovebug so I started calling him KotaBug..... then Bug. and he knows that's my "I love you big fella" name for him.

Having had a kitten of his own and dogs who played with him all the time.... he's very fond of other animals...... EXCEPT PIGS! he hated the pigs! LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 5, 2009)

I may have asked already, but what kind of horse is Kota? Is he a Quarter Horse or something along those lines? Whatever he is, he's a love!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep, foundation bred Quarter Horse!

Foundation Horses are bred from a line of the original quarter horses...... Kota has 2 in his line - Poco Bueno and Skipper W.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 5, 2009)

Poco Bueno like the chestnut/sorrel colored semi-famous Quarter Horse? Who's sire was King? 

That's the only Poco Beuno I know, unless someone named him after that Poco.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2009)

Me being me had to research that....

I found this site...

http://www.quarterponyassociation.com/IQPAStallionPage1.htm

That had this horse...






Must have!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 5, 2009)

*That would be the Poco Bueno in his pedigree...... yes.*

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Poco Bueno like the chestnut/sorrel colored semi-famous Quarter Horse? Who's sire was King?
> 
> That's the only Poco Beuno I know, unless someone named him after that Poco.


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 5, 2009)

Hope Dakota is feeling better - I had a dwarf colt with a heavy snotty nose and thought it was strangles...he had a fever and sat with his nose in the water bucket. It ended up being Rhinopneumonitis and my former mini Indy lost her foal as a result at seven months gestation...

We are supposed to get the snow, too. It was horrible here yesterday and is actually nice today - blankets are off of everyone, including my newly clipped Freedom.

Denise


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 5, 2009)

I've heard that can cause them to lose their foals! So sad  That'slike equine flu but viral and not common from what I know. That's really what Ithought he had (flu) but reading aboutrhino, it sounds more like that........ no cough, mild runny nose, mild depression, watery eyes...... my poorboy! 


That quarter Pony is adorable! Kota was small enough when we got him to double register him - now he's too tall. We're actually going to put a stick to him when we go see him later..... if he lets us. He hates those things for some reason! Goofy boy! LOL!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 7, 2009)

Kota is better but not completely over his cold..... it's not strangles THANK GOD! he could have been out of commission all summer and not been allowed to come home until he was done "shedding" the virus....... and his neck/jaws would heal..... it's a very nasty illness..... 

It's probably a mild case of Rhino or Equine Flu..... or just a bad cold from the weather since the horses at home are actually having a bit of runny noses now too! :expressionlessYes, even Pokie. *sigh*

Our first show of the season is in 10 days......


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh, I hope they get over it quickly...I hate when horses do not feel well - they seem to really feel it. 

Give Dakota and Pokie a pat from me - 

Denise


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 8, 2009)

I will! 

He seemed much happier when he got a treat..... and so did the monsterously pregnant mare when we shared a donut hole with her...... It was so cute!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm glad to hear he's feeling a bit better! I hope Dakota will be back to his normal horsie self in no time! He's beautiful


----------



## trailsend (Apr 8, 2009)

Awww Bo I hope Dakota keeps improving.. how scary. He's a lovely horse.


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 8, 2009)

Gotta love those pregnant mares - I miss having young foals around but don't miss the mare stare waiting for Junior to arrive!

How is Dakota today?

Denise


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 8, 2009)

Bug looked a WHOLE bunch better today! I walked into the barn and Don said "I think he's over it...... he dove into his food pail this morning! We got him ready and took him to the arena to ride..... 

Kota has always been very good about lunging.... he even free lunges and does it himself...... he was doing circles in a HUGE indoor arena - around Lexi as if he had a lunge line on! and then he took off FLYING through the arena when we set him off to run a bit....... he bucked and kicked around and had a whole bunch of energy! He was doing sharp turns and flying lead changes when he needed to be doing them! He's gonna be a good pole bending horse..... I just know it! His brother is/was - he was national high school rodeo champ a few years ago! Lexi just has to learn to hang onto him! LOL! 

We took him outside and Lexi rode him all over the farm and he was fine. He had a good attitude and enjoyed "visiting" the labs and a taco dog there. Imagine a tiny little chiquaua coming up to this big horse with his tail going 90 mph..... and the horse bending down to sniff him gently! Kota didn't move other than that cause he knew he was down there. He loves his doggies! 

He had a tiny bit of sniffle but nothing serious and it was mainly from the dust in the arena! I'm so relieved! He's gonna come home next week  and then go to his first show of the season that weekend....... and actually be shown in a walk trot class 



.


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 8, 2009)

Good luck with the show and glad he is feeling better!

Denise


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 8, 2009)

THANKS!

Kota has never been ridden in a show. The thing is, he can't be shown at our county in novice showmanship classes because he's a grand champion and champion insaddleseat showmanship and western showmanship! I think he's gonna do well. His biggest issue will be staying away from the other horses..... he'll want to be friends with them LOL!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, Bug is doing VERY well now. He was quite "fresh" yesterday when Lexi went to ride. He had a good time tho and he was SO adorable when he was collecting himself for his trot. I can't wait to see him get all finished this year! 

After she rode, he was all lathered and it was warm so we rinsed him and let him dry in the sun and eat grass. The black horse on the other side of the fence is a stud. He's pretty cute! and they all seem to like each other a lot!


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 11, 2009)

Aww, Dakota looks happy eating his grass. The stud reminds me of Weatherly's dad - he is a solid black Morgan but with a star.

Now you said he is a saddleseat champion? As in park horse saddleseat? I am not well-versed in the Western disciplines so I might be missing something.

Next weekend I am getting my first Western saddle - I got a deal on a Billy Lamb saddle with very light usage. I am hoping that will get my hubby in the saddle on Dipper...but then I have to get Weatherly broken to my weight - she does fine on her own with the saddle on her back.

Hoppy Easter!

Denise:runningrabbit:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 12, 2009)

Ummm...... no, he beat all the saddle seat type horses (gaited) arabians and such... None of them did showmanship as well as he did, andLuke and Dakotadid the pattern correctly, and believe it or not..... Dakota saw the way they were stretched out when they set up and did that...... he's a QH so he would square (and does) when he sets up for inspection... (he's been trained to stop and square himself up... and he does about 50% of the time on his own.. sometimes we have to help him move his feet which is done with movement of the lead).. He also had just won the Western showmanship class. 

Showmanship is done on the ground with the horse only in a showmanship halter and lead..... no riding. It's a patterned class where the judge looks at each horse individually...... So, Luke went in and did his pattern, Dakota turned perfect and had the right *attitude* - perky and fast in his movements...... and then setup both for the judge and then in line to wait. Some horses don't even know how to stand..... 

ARABIAN: Neck stretched, body stretched, tail up.... 







Quarter Horse: Relaxed neck, tail down and body squared.


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the photos... sometimes the handler doesn't know how to stand - Benn and Mercy were in a showmanship class when he was six...he stood well for a while then got bored waiting for the judge to finish the class of 20+ kids and horses. He started yawning, leaning, standing like the Marlboro Man and Mercy got mad and shoved him to tell him to pay attention. He gave her line a little snap but the damage was done...:biggrin2: they didn'tplace but I have one of the funnies videos in my collection to embarrass Benn with!

Denise


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh yeah! It's hilarious when they "tell" the handler.

Lexi was showing an old mare the first year she did 4H. She had worked and worked on showmanship with this mare. Each time she backed her 3 steps. Only 3 and then set her up. 

During her class, she did everything PERFECT.... then the ring announcers said "Back your horse 5 steps"....... This mare, Pokey (yes we've had 2), heard the "back" and backed 3 steps..... and wouldn't budge! She stood firm against Lexi and actually got mad because she "knew" Lexi was wrong! LOL! 

Lexi finally smacked her in the chest (and you aren't allowed to touch them) and she still wouldn't budge. She knew she was DQ'd, but she didn't care at that point she was so mad at the horse and herself LOL! 

(I explained everything so that people who don't know horse shows would understand... I know you understand Denise  )


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 13, 2009)

Dakota should come home on Thursday evening. We'll miss the barn where we have him - the horses/colts there are special to us now! And the dogs are always so excited to see us (maybe those treats we give them and all the attention they get?).... 

We got a wonderful compliment on Kota today. I felt really proud and it just solidified my feelings about some people who didn't think he was worth our time and money..... 

When someone who has champion/world champion horses tells you how much they like your horse.... it just makes your day!


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 14, 2009)

Yup, I understand totally!

Have to admit, I am still learning - my horses and rabbits are great teachers!

Denise


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 14, 2009)

We are still learning too!

We know Dakota isn't going to win the world show or anything like it, but I had very little knowledge when I bought him and I didn't even have him vetted. We don't want the World..... we want a nice, sweet pleasure and gaming horse! It was a neighbor and it took me about 2 mos to decide. My final decision was that he loved Lexi and we loved how he was so playful and gentle with the dogs and stuff. He was six when I paid for him....... when I got his papers back, he was only like 3 years old --- they had told us the wrong age.... I'd have never bought such a young horse. 

Now, I would never buy a green horse..... it's taken 4 years to get him to where he will be in the arena with a rider!! LOL! Good thing I was stupid when I got him! He's been a great purchase tho, and I got him really for a fair price at the time. A relative that supposedly is horse savvy told me he was a piece of Sh** horse later on ........ Funny how everyone BUT that person really loves Kota!

He's made such a difference in my son's self esteem, he made him *known* in the county 4H program and he gave me a lesson in patience. My son has ADHD and was treated poorly at their private school because he was a country boy and not a richie... He's also reminded me that I am not stupid and the people who treat me as such can kiss my patootie! LOL!


----------

